# portmaster and portupgrade: commandnot found issue



## alie (Nov 7, 2010)

```
alie@fbsd(/usr/home/alie): portmaster
bash: portmaster: command not found
alie@fbsd(/usr/home/alie): portupgrade
bash: portupgrade: command not found
```


```
alie@fbsd(/usr/home/alie): $PATH
bash: /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin: No such file or directory
```

I got that error when try to run portmaster or portupgrade. Strange since i already installed portmaster and portupgrade on my machine. And i can see man when i hit man portupgrade

Please help me to solve this issue. Thanks!


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Alie,

portmaster gets put in /usr/local/sbin/, which is not in your path.

In the future you can verify where the files are with:

```
pkg_info -L /var/db/pkg/portmaster-3.3
```

Joey


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 7, 2010)

Also note that you would not normally run either of these as a regular user.


----------



## Hategrin (Nov 21, 2011)

I have the same problem, but with everything I install.

The only way I can get commands to work is to reboot. WTF?

What is the command to reset the hash of executable files in my path?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 21, 2011)

That is actually a different problem: The Interrupted Unix FAQ, #3.


----------



## dougb@ (Dec 31, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Also note that you would not normally run either of these as a regular user.



If you define 
	
	



```
PM_SU_CMD=/usr/local/bin/sudo
```
 in your portmaster.rc file (and do the other configuration mentioned in the man page) then you can run portmaster as a regular user, and it will only use enhanced privileges when absolutely necessary. 

FYI,

Doug


----------

